
Show HN: Generate a painting based on artist and style - aliabd
https://360.gradiohub.com/
======
aliabd
I created this interface using the Gradio[1] library and Peter Bailey's
fork[2] of NVIDIA's StyleGAN2[3]. Try the examples in the bottom.

[1]: [https://github.com/gradio-app/gradio](https://github.com/gradio-
app/gradio) [2]:
[https://github.com/pbaylies/stylegan2](https://github.com/pbaylies/stylegan2)
[3]:
[https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan2](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan2)

